# New Facebook Group for Small Businesses



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yesterday I created a group called "Made in the United States-Keeping it Small Business" where anyone can join and post links to their websites, Facebook pages for businesses, Etsy Shops, etc. I wanted to share the link to it here in case anyone on here would like to put your business out there. We're hoping that it will cause connections all across the United States and help all of us who are struggling in this economy to start our businesses.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/641520015882335/


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Just clicked there so hoping that will be approve to let me join!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

If it sent me the notification then I definitely approve you.


----------

